# VServer Konfiguration + Ip-Adressen ISP-Config mit Openvz



## S-204 (27. Apr. 2013)

Anhand dieses Tutorials HowtoForge Linux Tutorials » Multiserver Setup mit dedizierten Web, E-Mail, DNS & MySQL Datenbank Servern unter Debian Squeeze mit ISPConfig 3

hab ich ISPConfig3 installiert, aber das eine oder andere nicht hinbekommen oder auch zerkonfiguriert.

1. hab ich ein Verständnisproblem, was die IP-Adress-Konfiguration betrifft, aber auch schon ein wenig schlauer durch ein Hetzner Howto, .

die IP-Adressen im 192.168.x.x bereich sind ja lokale Adressen, sollten also nicht von außen erreichbar sein, müssten also geroutet oder gebridged werden (siehe Netzkonfiguration Debian)

Bei mir klappt das bisher aber nicht. Eine zuvor angelegte Seite funktioniert und auch die www-default-seite "It works" läuft, aber neue kann ich nicht mehr anlegen, die Liste des/der Server(s) ist leer.

Ein Fehler dabei ist wohl auch, das ich OpenVZ, erst nachdem ISPConfig schon installiert war, hinzugefügt hatte.

Installing OpenVZ after ISPconfig 3? - HowtoForge Forums | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

Was tue ich jetzt ? ISPConfig noch mal runter ?


----------



## S-204 (28. Apr. 2013)

*VServer Konfiguration + Ip-Adressen ISP-Config mit Openvz - nächster Schritt*

Auch wenn keiner geantwortet hat ........

ich habe nun also ISPconfig wieder entfernt und nach der Konfiguration von OpenVZ wieder installiert. Dabei habe ich bewußt in der MySQL-Datenbank nur eine IP-Adresse angelegt nämlich die .105 (oder hier eben die 1.2)

HowtoForge Linux Tutorials » Virtuelle Multiserverumgebung mit dedizierten Web & MySQL, Email & DNS Servern unter Debian Squeeze mit ISPConfig 3

das führt nun dazu, das in ISPConfig nur dieser eine Server (bzw. der mit dieser IP konfigurier- bzw. verfügbar ist.

Das bringt mich zu der Erkenntnis, das alle in der Hosts-Liste eingetragenen Server-IP`s auch in der MySQL-Datenbank eingetragen werden müssen.



> CREATE USER ‘root’@'192.168.1.3′ IDENTIFIED BY ‘myrootpassword’;
> GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON * . * TO ‘root’@'192.168.1.3′  IDENTIFIED BY ‘myrootpassword’ WITH GRANT OPTION MAX_QUERIES_PER_HOUR 0  MAX_CONNECTIONS_PER_HOUR 0 MAX_UPDATES_PER_HOUR 0 MAX_USER_CONNECTIONS 0  ;
> CREATE USER ‘root’@'192.168.1.4′ IDENTIFIED BY ‘myrootpassword’;
> GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON * . * TO ‘root’@'192.168.1.4′  IDENTIFIED BY ‘myrootpassword’ WITH GRANT OPTION MAX_QUERIES_PER_HOUR 0  MAX_CONNECTIONS_PER_HOUR 0 MAX_UPDATES_PER_HOUR 0 MAX_USER_CONNECTIONS 0  ;
> ...


Ich habe aber immer noch keine funktionsfähige Idee, wie ich es ohne dieses Ip-Adressen-Paket schaffe, die lokalen VServer über das Internet erreichbar zu machen. Wer gibt mir da einen Denkanstoß ?

Was mir bei den verschiedenen Tut`s auffällt


> http://192.168.0.105:8080


   ist nicht möglich, wenn man sich nicht lokal auf dem Server anmeldet und mache ich das mit der öffentlichen IP, bin ich auf einem anderen (Master ?) als dem VServer mit der IP .105  Ist das mein Denkfehler und es ist so richtig ?

Dem VServer (IP .105) in ISPConfig habe ich den Namen web.ispconfig.local zu gewiesen, dieser ist aber von außen so nicht erreichbar. Will ich dort eine Webseite anlegen klappt das nicht, aber erscheint mir als logisch, denn er wurde ja lt. Tut als Master eingerichtet ???

oder ??? und so klingt es etwas plausibler, ich muss an Punkt 7 "Anpassen der Servereinstellungen in ISPConfig" http://www.howtoforge.de/anleitung/...rvern-unter-debian-squeeze-mit-ispconfig-3/6/ weitermachen ?

Denn es ist ja kein Webserver eingerichtet bisher, sondern nur der VServer-Server !  
Gruß S-204


----------



## Till (28. Apr. 2013)

> die IP-Adressen im 192.168.x.x bereich sind ja lokale Adressen, sollten also nicht von außen erreichbar sein, müssten also geroutet oder gebridged werden (siehe Netzkonfiguration Debian)


Die Adressen dienen nur als Beispiel. Wenn Dein Server im Rechenzentrum steht, dann nimmst Du natürlich echte Adressen aus Deinem offiziellen Subnet.


----------



## S-204 (28. Apr. 2013)

*VServer Konfiguration + Ip-Adressen ISP-Config mit Openvz - IPAdressen*

Hallo Till,



> Die Adressen dienen nur als Beispiel. Wenn Dein Server im Rechenzentrum  steht, dann nimmst Du natürlich echte Adressen aus Deinem offiziellen  Subnet.


und genau da ist das Problem..... hab nur 2 

Allerdings beschreibt hier jemand, das es auch so möglich sein könnte.

Ist das richtig ?

Mir ist gerade noch was aufgefallen. nur der VServer mit der .105 ist in var/lib/vz/root   alle anderen sind in /private gelandet

Ich bin nun wieder einen Schritt weiter, das OpenVZ Web Panel läuft jetzt und ich kann alle 5 Server sehen, allerdings ist der physische Host(öffentliche IP) nur als localhost zu sehen hat also keinen Namen oder kann diesen nicht auflösen. 

Zu meinem Verständnis, da ich die Konfiguration des Netzwerkes noch nicht abgeschlossen habe, das ISPConfig3 läuft derzeit auf dem Host (oder auf dem .105er??? bin gerade selbst etwas verwirrt) und müsste eigentlich oder zusätzlich auf den Master(V)server IP .105 ?  (das wäre dann auch der Grund warum die Webseite, die nach der ersten Installation von ISPConfig (ohne VServer) funktionsfähig ist, aber im ISPConfig nicht zu sehen ist.

Dieser (Master IP .105), wie auch die 4 anderen bräuchten öffentliche IP-Adressen, wenn  die eingerichteten Webseiten und Mailadressen öffentlich zugänglich sein sollen ? 

oder lässt sich das mit dem Portforwarding auch realisieren ?  

Gruß S.


----------



## Till (29. Apr. 2013)

> Allerdings beschreibt hier jemand, das es auch so möglich sein könnte.


Das ghet wahrscheinlich, hab es aber nicht getestet.



> Mir ist gerade noch was aufgefallen. nur der VServer mit der .105 ist in var/lib/vz/root alle anderen sind in /private gelandet


Dsa hängt davon ab ob eine vm gestartet ist oder nicht.



> Ich bin nun wieder einen Schritt weiter, das OpenVZ Web Panel läuft jetzt und ich kann alle 5 Server sehen, allerdings ist der physische Host(öffentliche IP) nur als localhost zu sehen hat also keinen Namen oder kann diesen nicht auflösen.


Habe mit dem openvz web panel noch nicht gearbeitet, kann Dir also zu dessen Funktionsweise nichts sagen.



> Zu meinem Verständnis, da ich die Konfiguration des Netzwerkes noch nicht abgeschlossen habe, das ISPConfig3 läuft derzeit auf dem Host (oder auf dem .105er??? bin gerade selbst etwas verwirrt) und müsste eigentlich oder zusätzlich auf den Master(V)server IP .105 ? (das wäre dann auch der Grund warum die Webseite, die nach der ersten Installation von ISPConfig (ohne VServer) funktionsfähig ist, aber im ISPConfig nicht zu sehen ist.


wenn du openvz web panel für openvz nimmst, dann sollte ispconfig nicht auf dem host laufen sondern nur in den vm's installiert sein.



> Dieser (Master IP .105), wie auch die 4 anderen bräuchten öffentliche IP-Adressen, wenn die eingerichteten Webseiten und Mailadressen öffentlich zugänglich sein sollen ?


Auf dem host selbst läuft ja nichts außer openvz bzw. das controlpanel für openvz, denn du kannst website hosting und vm's nicht mischen da openvz und filesystem quota nicht zusammen laufen. Wenn Du ein multiserver setup hast dann sollte schon jeder node eine öffentliche IP haben, sonst macht es wenig Sinn. ES geht zwar auch mit privaten IP und NAT, halte ich aber wenig davon.


----------



## S-204 (30. Apr. 2013)

Zitat von Till:


> Auf dem host selbst läuft ja nichts außer openvz bzw. das controlpanel für openvz, denn du kannst website hosting und vm's nicht mischen da openvz und filesystem quota nicht zusammen laufen. Wenn Du ein multiserver setup hast dann sollte schon jeder node eine öffentliche IP haben, sonst macht es wenig Sinn. ES geht zwar auch mit privaten IP und NAT, halte ich aber wenig davon.


heißt ? ich sollte auf dem Server [host node] wie auch immer der pysische Server genannt wird, nur ein ispconfig installieren, dort die Webseiten verwalten und die Registerkarte vserver ignorieren ?

Bisher war das Vserver verwenden wollen nur ein Versuch und die grafischen Oberflächen OpenVZ Webpanel ISPConfig oder auch proxmox haben alle andere Eigenheiten. 
Wenn es also nicht sinnvoll ist, diese Vserver hinter NAT an einer einzigen öffentlichen IP zu betreiben, dann lasse ich das, aber ich suche mir dann auch ein Panel ohne Vserver-verwaltung.


----------



## Till (30. Apr. 2013)

Zitat von S-204:


> heißt ? ich sollte auf dem Server [host node] wie auch immer der pysische Server genannt wird, nur ein ispconfig installieren, dort die Webseiten verwalten und die Registerkarte vserver ignorieren ?


Heißt:

Du kannst den Server entweder so audsetzen:

Installing OpenVZ + Management Of VMs Through ISPConfig 3 (Debian 6.0) | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

oder so:

The Perfect Server - Debian Squeeze (Debian 6.0) With BIND & Dovecot [ISPConfig 3] | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

aber Du kannst nicht beide Tutorials mischen, denn openvz läuft nicht wenn quota installiert ist und quota brauchst Du für webseiten. Hat also nichts mit ispconfig zu tun sondern ist einfach eine Grundvoraussetzung auf einem openvz server.


----------



## S-204 (1. Mai 2013)

*OpenVZ nur ohne Quota*



> ...,denn  openvz läuft nicht wenn quota installiert ist und quota brauchst Du für  webseiten. Hat also nichts mit ispconfig zu tun sondern ist einfach  eine Grundvoraussetzung auf einem openvz server. 	  	Gestern 14:20


Das war mir bis jetzt nicht 100%ig klar. Habe zwar registriert das da mit Quota was nicht läuft, aber so klar war die Aussage nie.

Heißt im Endeffekt aber doch, das ich auf dem Server, auf dem ja auch Webseiten laufen sollen, die ich mit ISPConfig verwalten möchte, kein OpenVZ installieren kann, also keine VServer habe. Somit ist diese Registerkarte dann nutzlos und könnte entfernt abgeschaltet oder ignoriert werden.

Im Gegenzug wenn ich OpenVZ installiere (ohne Quota), bräuchte ich ISPConfig nicht, da ich die Verwaltung entweder per Konsole, OpenVZ, WebConsole, Proxmox oder Webmin machen könnte.    

Danke Tim.


----------



## Till (1. Mai 2013)

> Im Gegenzug wenn ich OpenVZ installiere (ohne Quota), bräuchte ich ISPConfig nicht, da ich die Verwaltung entweder per Konsole, OpenVZ, WebConsole, Proxmox oder Webmin machen könnte.


oder eben mit ispconfig. steht ja im openvz ispconfig tutorial.


----------



## F4RR3LL (5. Mai 2013)

Nur noch anbei, da ich grade deinen Link las wie jemand beschrieb wie es mit 2 IPs geht. Es geht auch mit 1 IP. Hab ich Jahrelang so betrieben. Openvz Host, mit NAT Routing und dann die Ports halt direkt in die VMs geleitet. 
Eine VM lief mit Ispconfig. Dort habe ich halt die ganzen benötigten Ports hin*genatted*. IRC, Jabber usw usw liefen in anderen VMs und bekamen ebenfalls ihre Ports durchgeschleift.
Schwierig wird das unterfangen nur wenn man mehrere VMs aufsetzen will die zwingend den selben Port benötigen... 80 zB...

Gruß Sven


----------

